# Muffleheads



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Now explain this to me, . . . 

Are MUFFLEHEADS:
a) Mayflies
b) Canadian Soldiers
c) Midges
d) June Bugs
d) Other


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

They are also called sandflies and someone told me that all of them basically originate from the same larvae.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i thought it was muckle heads...but they are the same


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

When I was a kid, mayflies were called Canadian Soldiers,as well as June Bugs and fish bugs. When they hatch and get blown to the south They sure do catch the heck out of blue gills in East Harbor. We used to thread them on a really fine wire hooks (very difficut to do) and let them just lay on the water. I dont know the hook size for sure but they are used for tying flies. 
Wakina


----------



## Mirage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mufflehead = midge

Canadian Soldier (not 100% sure on this one) is a larger version of a midge.

Mayflys have the weird arch look to them with two long wisps coming off their tails.

June Bugs = Beetles ; you find them flying around lights at night and are brownish yellow.


There you have it.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

pain in the #$! if you ask me...but they're gone from 55th./72nd


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

AKA Yankee busters


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Canadian Soldiers and Mayflies are not Muffleheads. They will come later, They have large wings the that touch in the center of there backs about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long, with two long antenna off they back end.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

I didn't mean to confuse anyone, but I think the muffle heads are the really small bugs that hatch and drive the fishermen crazy. They can be green or brownish and usually no larger than a mosquito. They sometimes hatch by the zillions on calm flat hot days and fill your eyes, ears and mouth as well as your boat and there is no escape from them short of WOT, but when you stop they just fill the boat up again. Trollers and drifters are both affected by them. Bug spray just kills them and will not run them off. I bought head nets for those days and they are somewhat effective but they still ruin your clothes when you set down. Mayflies (a different bug) usually hatch at night and a north breeze will bring them to the south shores of Erie thus the name Canadian Soldiers. 

Wakina


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

I remembering reading in the paper that Port Clinton had to use snow plow trucks to clear the muffleheads off of the pavement. When motorists drove over them, it made them skid and caused accidents.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Read the following newspaper article (Lorain Morning Journal):

http://www.morningjournal.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14606543


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Wakina has it right, mayflies, june bugs, and canadian soldiers are one in the same............muffle heads and midges are different, with muffle heads being a bit bigger than midges, both are a pain in the azz while fishing. We got a good dose of mayflies last night..............


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pic # 1 = Mayfly / Canadian Soldier
Pic # 2 = Mufflehead / Midge
Pic # 3 = June bug


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Pic # 1 = Mayfly / Canadian Soldier
> Pic # 2 = Mufflehead / Midge
> Pic # 3 = June bug



DING!! DING!! DING!! We have a winner EXCACTLY RIGHT!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Canadian Soldiers and Mayflies are not Muffleheads. They will come later, They have large wings the that touch in the center of there backs about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long, with two long antenna off they back end.


They also do not have a stomach because once hatched from a nymph they only live about 24 hours. Long enough to mate and lay eggs back in the water to start the cycle over again.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

While we're on the subject... sumthin' that may help ya out while on the water. Go to Walmart in the camping section and purchase the headnets for about $2 apiece and keep 'em on your boat specifically for this time of year. They're cheap enough that you can buy enough of them for all your buddies on board. They're reusable and washable too. You can fish all day and not have one of the little critters fly in your eyes, ears or mouth. Makes your day on the lake 10000000&#37; more enjoyable. Can't say as much for your clothing at the end of the trip though. Yeccccchhh!


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

I learned this by using it on my car windshield. Buy from Wal-Mart (around 59-cents) plastic brillo-type scrubbers. When out on the lake with muffleheads splashing all over your windshield take these plastic scrubbers, dip it into the lake, and clean-off the windshield. Works like a charm because it will not scratch-up the glass and it gets it all off.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks to Cranberry Creek Marina for a wonderful FIsh Fry last Saturday. We were really pampered and the fish was great.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Lake Erie water-borne insects:

The photos on the post below are nice and accurate.

Mayfly = the large majority of what you are seeing now. They have numerous names, depending on where around the Lake you are and the person you're talking with (Canadian Soldier is just one). Want the entire story? 
http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/_docume...ayflies and Lake Erie A sign of the times.pdf

Mufflehead = midge
For those of us who remember Lake Erie before the water cleaned up, say about 20 years ago, mayflies were not common and the large majority of the summer hatch were muffleheads. Both species live their larval stage on the lake bottom, in the mud. You might see them if you pull up an anchor with mud on it (midge larve are red, sometimes called bloodworms).

There was a transition back in the late 1980's or so when the mayflies made a wonderful comback and replaced the more pollution-tolerant midges. Mayflies require cleaner water, hence it was a good sign when they returned in large numbers.

There are numerous species of both that hatch throughout the spring, summer, and early fall. Whenever you are up at the Lake, take notice of the insects, and you'll soon start to see the different species, large & small.

PS - still looking for someone to take me out fishing, as usual buddy is inactive this year, and also maybe help me with my underwater video project.

Lake Erie
[email protected]


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Another thing about muffleheads, . . . when they splatter on the painted part of the boat, they leave a nasty stain that is hard to get off if you don't clean it immediately. I found that window cleaner does the best job of getting it off. Does anyone know of anything cheaper to get the stains off?


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't use bleach to clean off mufflehead stains on your boat.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Thought someone's motor blew-up the other day - instead it was a swarm of them muffleheads. Best to be upwind.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

hummmm.. informative post.... just goes to show "you always can learn something new"


Thank you fellas!

Frank


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

haha yea this post reminds me of that Indians-Yankee playoff game last year LOL.


----------

